# Please help - Dye sub images imprinting on teflon sheets



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm having trouble with my dye sub images transferring to the teflon sheets I'm using with them. If there's a way to prevent this, please let me know.

I'm transferring images to polyester bags. It took me a few attempts before I was able to produce a decent image without ghosting. Here's what I did:

1. I wrapped a piece of foam about the size of the bag in teflon paper and placed the foam in the bag.

2. Placed the paper with the dye sub image on top of the bag, and taped it down to prevent it from moving when I lifted the heat press handle.

3. Placed another teflon sheet on top of the dye sub paper.

Did I do this correctly? How do I make it so the images don't transfer to the teflon paper? Once this happens, the paper is no longer useable. If I use it, the image will transfer from the paper onto the bag, causing a ghosting effect.

There has to be a way that I can use the sheets more than once. Using each sheet only one time will be very expensive. I read somewhere about using butcher paper. What do you do to prevent double exposure when using dye sub? Your help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, if you use the Teflon sheets, you'll need to clean them to prevent transferring inks to other substrates. Most find it easier to use cheap copy paper that can be discarded after each use.

You can also use un-waxed Butcher paper, and some purchase the end rolls of paper from their local newspaper where possible which is great for large projects.

Steve


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we use newspaper blank paper we get from the local buyers guide. also we use prospray to keep the image from moving. good luck uncletee


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

This is very helpful. THANKS for the options!


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

bratdawg said:


> Yes, if you use the Teflon sheets, you'll need to clean them to prevent transferring inks to other substrates. Most find it easier to use cheap copy paper that can be discarded after each use.
> 
> You can also use un-waxed Butcher paper, and some purchase the end rolls of paper from their local newspaper where possible which is great for large projects.
> 
> Steve


What do you use to clean teflon sheets? I can clearly see the imprints on the sheets even after I try to wipe them off.

A question about heat resistant foam. Is this something I could get from a fabric or crafts store? Or is this something special I can only get from one of the heat press, sublimation stores online?


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

You can use isopropyl alcohol to clean the sheets or your upper platen if you get ink on it. if you have problems, try some Simple Green, but make sure you wipe the sheet clean after and let it dry before using again.

If you check around, you can often find good deals on cheap copy paper by the case. Sometimes Quill.com runs specials and free freight over I think $45.00. Or check your local office supply store.

For the small cost of the paper, it's well worth it to not ruin blank substrates and just toss them after each use. Hope that helps, good luck!

Steve


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

For the OP, just a note that you should not use isopropyl alcohol on your heat press, especially if your heat press uses an aluminum top platen. The alcohol can react with, and oxidize, aluminum at the higher temperatures used for subbing. It's also not safe from a flammability standpoint.

To be safe, and to avoid leaving oxidants or residue on the platen, use only a non-flammable cleaner, like EZ Off for irons. It's non-toxic but the smell is unpleasant if you get a good whiff of the fumes.

For cleaning the teflon you can use a paper towel and 91% (so-called "technical grade") isopropyl alcohol, available at the better drug stores. The alcohol will eventually break down the teflon, but the sheets are cheap when not purchased for the sublimation-specific outlets. I get mine for about $2 each from a seller on Amazon.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Just regular copy paper? Cool!

I see a 900' roll of Kraft Paper for $18.95. Can I use this?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> I see a 900' roll of Kraft Paper for $18.95. Can I use this?


The white paper is better than the brown paper. Unbleached paper is naturally brownish, but the deep brown paper you often find may have colorant added. Don't use that stuff. You don't want any dyes in the paper migrating to your press or work.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Just regular copy paper? Cool!
> I see a 900' roll of Kraft Paper for $18.95. Can I use this?


As Gordon said, stick to the white. You can also check places such as Uline or other box suppliers that carry 1000' rolls in various widths. they also carry the racks to hold them.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

You've been very helpful Gordon..Thanks! Lots to learn.

I was wondering if there might be some transfer issues with the brown Kraft Paper. I noticed the other day when I bought some isopropyl alcohol that the strength generally offered in stores is now down to 50%. I was shocked. Will go to one of the smaller drugstores this weekend to look for the 91%.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

So, it doesn't seem to matter much which kind of paper I use as long as it's white and un-coated. Is this correct? I'm looking at the butcher paper at PosPaper to see if I can find any that's un-waxed. I'll also check out Uline.


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, that is correct. I also wouldn't rule out copy paper. For example, right now officedepot.com has cases on sale for $29.99 with free freight over $50.00. Great to have on hand and at just over 1/2 penny per sheet, it's cheap enough insurance to protect your substrates.


----------



## Keysgeek (May 15, 2012)

I get quillion paper through restaurants. Runs about $29 for a case of 1000 sheets, so a little more pricey, but is 16.5x24 so it fully covers my 16x20 press so I don't have to worry about dyeing either of my plates. Most of the time I will double use each sheet since I can flip it over.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

You can also use uncoated Butcher paper sold at Smart and Final and Sams club. Its about $25 for a huge roll.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Smart & Final is on my list for Saturday. I also saw newsprint paper 18" x 24" 500 sheets for $19.99 at Office Depot.

Back to the question about heat resistant foam. Can I get this from any place other than a sublimation specialty store?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Will go to one of the smaller drugstores this weekend to look for the 91%.


I get mine at CVS, which is a pretty big chain. They have small and large bottles. You can use the 70% kind, but it just takes longer for the water content to evaporate.


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Just to let you know...

I got the 91% isopropyl alcohol at CVS.

I saw the butcher paper at Smart & Final, but they couldn't tell me whether or not it was waxed. So, I ordered newsprint paper 18" x 24" 500 sheets from eBay for about the same amount. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

This is what we use.
Kraft Paper Rolls in Stock - ULINE


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

FatboyGraphics said:


> This is what we use.
> Kraft Paper Rolls in Stock - ULINE


You don't have any trouble with the color of the paper transferring to the material you're pressing?


----------

